# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  راه‌های طبیعی پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا

## karchidari.com

همه ما شنیده‌ایم و تجربه کرده‌ایم که پیشگیری از هر بیماری و ویروسی  بهتر از درمان آن است؛ از این رو در این مقاله ابتدا راه‌های پیشگیری از  آنفلوانزا را شرح می‌دهیم و سپس به مراحل درمان آن می‌پردازیم.
     نکته‌ای که در ابتدای مقاله باید بگوییم آن است که برای درمان یا  جلوگیری از آنفلوآنزا، به آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها فکر نکنید. چرا که آنفلوآنزا یک  بیماری ویروسی است و آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها امکان مبارزه با آن را نخواهند داشت.
     اگر با نزدیک شدن پاییز نگران آنفلوآنزا و ویروس کرونا هستید، ما در  این مقاله علاوه بر شرح درمان سریع آنفولانزا، تفاوت آن را با کرونا نیز  خواهیم گفت. از این رو کارچی‌داری به عنوان سامانه هوشمند سفارش خدمات، توجه شما را به ادامه این مطلب جلب می‌کند.


*پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا به صورت طبیعی چگونه است؟*     ابن سینا، دانشمند، ستاره‌شناس و پزشک حاذق ایران قدیم، اعتقاد دارد که  غذا و مواد خوراکی بهترین داروهای درمانی به حساب می‌آیند. از این‌رو دارو  آنفولانزا نیز، غذاها و مواد معدنی هستند که در طول روز وارد بدن ما  می‌شوند.
     همانطور که می‌دانید علائم آنفولانزا، آبریزش بینی، سینوس‌های مسدود  شده، گلودرد، سرفه کردن، سردرد، بدن درد و تب و لرز است. اکنون با توجه به  این علائم در ادامه انواع روش‌های پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا را برای شما شرح  می‌دهیم.
*عسل برای پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا*     عسل طبیعی، از مواد مغذی است که برای اکثر بیماری‌ها مورد استفاده قرار  می‌گیرد؛ بدین ترتیب عسل به عنوان دارو آنفولانزا نیز استفاده می‌شود.
     نکته‌ای که در هنگام استفاده از عسل باید در نظر داشته باشید، آن است  که عسل باید طبیعی باشد و در مقابل حرارت بالا قرار نگیرد. چراکه حرارت  بالا سبب از بین رفتن خواص آن خواهد شد. اما اگر در آب داغ به آرامی حل شود  مشکلی پیش نخواهد آمد.
*نقش سیر در پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا*     از آنجا که سیر خواص ضد باکتری و ضدویروسی دارد، برای درمان و پیشگیری  از آنفلوانزا مفید واقع می‌شود. برای مصرف آن را خام بخورید یا آن‌که از آن  در غذاهای خود استفاده کنید.
*دمنوش و روغن پونه کوهی برای پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا*     برگ گیاه پونه خاصیت ضد باکتری فوق‌العاده بالایی دارد و در بهتر شدن  عفونت‌های گلویی بسیار تاثیر‌گذار است. همچنین روغن آن برای تسکین سردرد و  مشکلات گوارشی از قبیل اسهال استفاده می‌شود.
*نوشیدن آب به اندازه*     همانطور که می‌دانیم ۹۸ درصد بدن ما را آب تشکیل داده است. بدین ترتیب  این مایع نقش مهمی را در بدن ما ایفا می‌کند. هنگامی که به اندازه کافی آب  در بدنمان وجود داشته باشد، سیستم دفاعی ما با قدرتی بیشتر به مقابله با  ویروس‌های بدن می‌پردازد.
*بخور نعنا*     علاوه بر موارد خوراکی که به بدن وارد می‌کنید نیاز به راه‌های دیگری  نیز دارید. بخور نعنا یک روش مناسب برای از بین بردن عفونت‌های سطح گلو و  سینه است. این بخور سبب باز شدن مجاری تنفس و تسکین التهاب سینوسی می‌شود.
*غرغره آب نمک*     برای غرغره کردن آب نمک بهتر است از آب جوشیده‌ای استفاده کنید که به  اندازه کافی خنک شده باشد. بعد از آن یک تا دو قاشق غذاخوری نمک را در یک  لیوان آب ریخته و طی ۲ الی ۴ بار آن را در دهان خود غرغره کنید.
     این کار نه تنها از انتقال هرگونه ویروس به داخل بدن جلوگیری می‌کند، بلکه سبب درمان سریع آنفولانزا نیز می‌شود.

*پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا به وسیله دارو*     در کنار تمام روش‌های طبیعی که توسط کارچی‌داری در این مقاله شرح داده  شد، روش‌های جلوگیری از آنفلوآنزا به وسیله دارو نیز شرح داده می‌شود.
     چرا که روش‌های طبیعی پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا اگر در کنار روش‌های مدرن  قرار گیرد، سیستم ایمنی بدن را بیش از پیش تقویت خواهد کرد. از این رو لازم  است به ادامه مطلب توجه داشته باشید.


 *عنصر روی (زینک)*     زینک یا روی به عنوان یک مکمل قوی برای درمان آنفلوانزا  استفاده می‌شود. این قرص با جلوگیری از تکثیر ویروس در بدن، مانع از انتشار  زیاد آن و درنتیجه پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا می‌شود.
     لازم به ذکر است که هنگام مصرف شربت یا قرص روی، باید به نکات مصرفی آن دقت داشته باشید و از آن به مقدار زیادی استفاده نکنید.
*ویتامین D*     ویتامین D نه تنها از ویروس آنفلوانزا جلوگیری می‌کند، بلکه مانع از  سرما خوردن نیز می‌شود. از آنجا که در پاییز و زمستان هوا رو به سردی  می‌رود، میزان ویتامین D در بدن کاهش می‌یابد؛ از این رو زمینه بروز ویروس  آنفلوانزا و دیگر ویروس‌ها در بدن ایجاد می‌شود. بدین ترتیب برای جلوگیری  از آنفلوآنزا بهتر است ویتامین D مصرف کنیم.
*واکسن آنفولانزا*     واکسن، یکی از بهترین راه‌های پیشگیری از آنفلوآنزا است. دقت داشته باشید که برای تاثیر کافی، نیاز به تزریق هر ساله آن دارید.

     نکته‌ای که در هنگام استفاده از آن باید بدانید این است که از زمان زدن  واکسن آنفولانزا تا زمان تاثیر گذاری آن در بدن، حدود ۲ الی ۳ هفته زمان  نیاز است. از این رو بهتر است در این بازه زمانی مراقبت‌های لازم را برای  جلوگیری از آنفلوآنزا انجام دهید.

     لازم به ذکر است که اگر با زدن واکسن نیز به بیماری دچار شوید، به احتمال زیاد، بیماری شما خفیف خواهد بود.
*روش‌های درمان بعد از پیشگری از آنفلوانزا*     اگر پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا جواب نداده و به آن دچار شده‌اید پیشنهاد  می‌دهیم برای درمان آن از دو روش طبیعی و مدرن استفاده کنید. توجه داشته  باشید که در این مدت بدن شما در حال مبارزه با ویروس است و این موضوع خود  انرژی زیادی را از شما می‌گیرد، لذا داشتن خواب کافی برای استراحت بدن، کمک  بزرگی به درمان هرچه سریع‌تر شما می‌کند.
     خوردن مایعات زیاد، نه تنها از روش‌های پیشگیری آنفلوانزا به حساب  می‌آید، بلکه در درمان آن نیز نقش مهمی دارد. از این رو خوردن مایعات را  فراموش نکنید.
     ویتامین سی، از ویتامین‌های بسیار تاثیر‌گذار و مفید برای درمان  آنفلوانزا است. این ویتامین در میوه‌هایی مانند پرتغال، لیمو شیرین، نارنج،  گریپ‌فروت و انواع مرکبات یافت می‌شود. همچنین امکان استفاده از قرص جوشان  ویتامین C را نیز دارید.
     لازم است بگوییم تمام روش‌های پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا را که در این مقاله  ذکر کردیم برای درمان آن به روش طبیعی نیز مفید است؛ اما اگر ویروس در بدن  شما بسیار قوی باشد به گونه‌ای که تاب مقاومت با آن را نداشته باشید، باید  برای درمان سریع آنفولانزا هرچه زودتر به پزشک مراجعه کنید. پزشک با تجویز  داروها و آمپول‌های مختلف تب شما را از بین می‌برد و سیستم ایمنی بدن را  قوی می‌کند.

 *چگونه آنفلوانزا را از کرونا تشخیص دهیم؟*     برای تشخیص آنفلوانزا از کرونا، باید شباهت‌ها و تفاوت‌های آنان را  بشناسیم. از این رو در ادامه به شرح شباهت‌ها و تفاوت‌های آن می‌پردازیم.
*شباهت‌های ویروس آنفلوانزا با ویروس کووید ۱۹*     لازم به ذکر است که موارد زیر بر اساس تحقیقات انجام شده مطابق با  آخرین تغییرات ویروس کووید ۱۹ یا کرونا آمده است. بدین ترتیب شباهت‌های  آنفلوانزا با کووید ۱۹ به شرح زیر است.

بیماران مبتلا به این ویروس‌ها دارای مشکلات تنفسی هستند؛هر دو ویروس علامت تب را دارند؛سردرد در هر دو وجود دارد؛علائم سرفه؛درد عضلانی؛گلو درد؛احساس خستگی؛احساس تهوع؛اسهال.
*تفاوت‌های ویروس آنفلوانزا با ویروس کووید ۱۹*     اکنون که متوجه شباهت‌های این بیماری شدید، لازم است با تفاوت‌های آن  آشنا شوید. همانطور که خواندید این دو بیماری شباهت‌های زیادی دارند؛ اما  تفاوت آن‌ها در میزان شدت هریک از علائم است. در ادامه شدت هر کدام از این  علائم را برای شما شرح می‌دهیم.

تنگی نفس در بیماران کرونا بسیار شایع است اما در بیماران مبتلا به آنفلوانزا تا حدودی شایع خواهد بود.با توجه به تحقیقات انجام شده، سردرد در افرادی که دچار ویروس آنفلوانزا شده‌اند، شایع‌تر است.با اینکه هر دو بیماری علائم سرفه را دارند، اما باید بگوییم که این  سرفه در کرونا بسیار خشک است؛ اما در آنفلوانزا خلط دارد و کمتر نیز پیش  می‌آید.گلو درد در بیمار‌انی که به آنفلوانزا دچار شده‌اند بیشتر از بیمارهای کرونایی دیده می‌شود.
*کلام آخر در پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا*     همانطور که خواندید در این مقاله به راه‌های پیشگیری از آنفلوانزا به  صورت طبیعی و شیمیایی پرداختیم. همچنین شرح دادیم که راه‌های جلوگیری از  آنفلوآنزا در روند درمان آن نیز تاثیر گذار خواهد بود.

     فراموش نکنید که برای درمان سریع آنفولانزا، نیاز دارید در کنار درمان طبیعی از درمان شیمیایی نیز بهره‌مند شوید.
     کارچی‌داری برای رضایت هر چه بیشتر شما سامانه هوشمند سفارش خدمات را  در اختیارتان قرار داده است. هدف ما در این مقاله آموزش پیشگیری و درمان  آنفلوانزا، همچنین شناساندن تفاوت‌های این بیماری با کرونا بوده است.

----------

